# Help with 10 week old staffy pup



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum but hoping someone can help!

A week ago we got a staffy puppy, I had a staffy as a kid and having just moved into our very own home we had no rules about dogs. I had wanted a dog for ages, so we got Rolo, he is now 10 weeks old.

I have a problem with his obedience, or lack of it. He bites, a lot. It's not playful, it's proper biting, he latches on and won't let go. 

He is obsessed with biting any part of me that he can get hold of, I have a horrible bruise on my knee where I tried to ignore him by walking off but he ran after me, launched himself at my leg and bit me. 

It's no good saying I have to stay still cos he comes over and does it when I'm sat on the sofa. He's even gone for our faces a couple of times.

I really need to get him out of this, I don't want him to end up being a vicious dog, I remember my staffy as a kid as playful, daft and extremely friendly.

I've tried ignoring him, I've tried telling him no, I've tried replacing whatever he is biting with a toy but that doesn't work when he won't let go.

I don't know what to do now and I don't know how much more my skin can take lol

Any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

First of all, you've only had him for a very small time, so you need to take a breath and relax. It will get better, he is just being a puppy and testing the boundaries. 

You say you have tried all of these techniques, but if you have only had him for a week, you haven't tried any of them for long enough. 

We have a 18 week old whippet. He was awful for biting. 

We tried yelping for just under a week and it made him more excited. 
We tried standing up and ignoring him/putting him in another room for a week - he'd stop for 5 minutes and then start again. 
We then tried staying still and it made his biting softer, but still didn't work, we tried this for a week. 
We redirected for a week - it really didn't work. 

So.. we took the unorthodox menthod of holding him mouth gently shut. It never hurt him, but he soon understood to shut his mouth.

Lots of people won't recommend this, but we had a month of trying everything for a week and then we found something that worked. 

I would really try all other methods before you try this, but we did as a last resort. 

The other thing to think about is what food is he on? I'm only asking as lately everyone new on here is feeding bakers or something just as awful. This can have a very big affect on how your dog acts. 

Also, the biting will be playful. At that age, he will not do anything out of 'spite' despite you thinking he is.

Also don't ever hit him for biting at this age, it may mean he goes somewhere else and chews on your furniture. Also it will undo all the work you put in, on bonding with him. 

Also, make sure he gets enough stimulation while he is awake, lots of training in little sessions, play but controlled play and lots and lots and lots and lots of socialisation - take him out to see the world (if he hasn't had 2nd vac then take him in a bag or carry him). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

As soon as he starts put him to bed. Puppies get horrendous when they're overtired, like toddlers. Keep a house lead on him so you can lead him safely.


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

He isn't the slightest bit interested in training, and if he knows that I have a treat in my hand he will jump up and bite, he won't wait for it.

He can go outside as of Friday, I can't wait to take him out!

He's on wainwrights dry food, I know the problems with other food so chose a better quality food, he was however on pedigree wet puppy food when we picked him up.

He is going to puppy classes but they don't start until 13th July, my local vets does puppy parties though and I hope to take him to that.

He doesn't listen to me, only my fiancé, when I tell him no he carries on and even tries harder, when Steve tells him no he goes and lays down.

I appreciate we haven't had him very long, but we want to take him over to Steve's brothers house, they have a staffy too, and I don't want him to bite their kids lol

It really doesn't seem like he's playing, he snarls and shows his teeth and barks when he does it


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sarah Jayne said:


> He isn't the slightest bit interested in training, and if he knows that I have a treat in my hand he will jump up and bite, he won't wait for it.
> 
> He can go outside as of Friday, I can't wait to take him out!
> 
> ...


Okay first no puppy is interested in training  you have to make it interesting! If he is that bad, asking for a treat, then maybe your a hand for the lure with no treat then treat after. I only say that because it tires them out quickly.

Have you been carrying him around yet? I would recommend as much socialisation as physically possible, it is so important.

How about them coming to you without the children?

Was he from a puppy farm or Back Yard Breeder? If he was being fed on pedigree I doubt he was from a brilliant breeder in my opinion. His up bringing can have some things to do with how he is acting around you.

Has your vet checked him out when you took him for 1st injections? Snarling and showing his teeth (I don't think) is normal. It could be because he is in pain, he is scared or a few other reasons.

He is a timid puppy? How was he with his other litter mates?


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

What do you mean my hand for the lure? I would like to keep my fingers lol

There is nowhere to carry him too here, we moved to a brand new house and quite a lot around us is still a building site, so he would just see scaffolding and empty buildings lol he's been in the car a couple of times, but his Clix harness is jammed in my car  we got him an Ezydog harness which is loads better but not sure how the car attachment is meant to work.

Unfortunately they can't come to us at their moment cos their car broke  he is going to stay there in July for a couple of days cos we planned a trip up north to visit my family before we got him and it's already paid for etc.

The vet did check him over, yes, he's fine 

I got him from a house the lady owned his mother and father. It was a very busy house with the 8 puppies, 2 adults dogs, the two adult people and their two small children, I think he may have been terrorised by the children they weren't old enough to understand how to treat a puppy. I have his pedigree form not sure what I'm meant to do with it though!

He definitely isn't timid lol I don't know how he was with his litter mates, they all went to their new homes a week before we got him, and they were very young the first time we saw them.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sarah Jayne said:


> What do you mean my hand for the lure? I would like to keep my fingers lol
> 
> There is nowhere to carry him too here, we moved to a brand new house and quite a lot around us is still a building site, so he would just see scaffolding and empty buildings lol he's been in the car a couple of times, but his Clix harness is jammed in my car  we got him an Ezydog harness which is loads better but not sure how the car attachment is meant to work.
> 
> ...


Back yard breeder doesn't always mean breed outside, it just means not a proper breeder.

Building site is okay to look at! It's all part of the socialisation. We took Merlin out for a walk every day since we got him and carried him around. I am almost 100% it's made a big difference.

Can your OH not just sit with him when in the car until you get the harness' sorted?

Even when he's had his jabs his only meant to have 5 minutes per month of his age on-lead walk... so not enough socialisation in total, still needs something else.

We took Merlin to dog shows (fun ones) and London Marathon, family party and we sit on a bench a lot and just let him watch the world go by.

Also sit at the train station etc.

Also, like the other person who replied to this said - is he over tired? What is your routine with him?


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've got a 12 week staffy pup and she likes to bite. She's getting better but still bites occasionally. 
Every time she bites, I have a coke can with a few pebbles in and shake it. It shocks her in to stopping. I use it for other things she does that I don't like too. It has worked to help train my other 2 staffs too. If she comes over and doesn't bite she gets a treat and praised and now she only tries to bite me a few times a week.
She was allowed out for the first time on friday and getting her tired helps to, I think it's more the mental stimulation than exercise what does it.
With training I started by making he wait for her meals. I would put her food down, tell her to wait and as soon as she went for it I'd pick it up. I didn't take her long to learn to wait and now when I put her food down she wont go near it until I tell her she can. 
Even if it is a building site around you, I would still carry her around outside, just to get used to different sounds, weather and smells. It will make it alot easier to walk her when she's aloud.

Good luck, be patient and consistent and you'll get there eventually.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh and by a lure, I mean a lure as in 'lure' as in training lure? 

As in you use your hand to show them the position you want them to be in and then treat when they are. 

Some people do it with a treat in there hand, I'm saying if that doesn't work then remove the treat and just use your hand... 

 not sure how else to explain it?


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

He wasn't over tired he had only been awake 30 minutes when he started doing it today lol he's asleep now though and has been for quite some time, I'm going to wake him up soon to feed him his lunch.

No my OH can't sit in the car with him, I believe it's a legal requirement to have your dog restrained in the car by harness, crate or one of those dividers.

I use the Ezydog harness in the car now, but the seatbelt attachment goes over the actual seatbelt, and I'm not sure I'm doing it right.

My OH works night shifts, 7 nights on and 7 nights off, he's on his nights at the moment until Wednesday morning. I work Monday to Friday 8:30am to 4:30pm. We are crate training him, I put him in his crate for bed or if I need to go out or do something which means I have to take my eyes off him. 

I will call the vets after the bank holiday about the puppy parties. I'm not sure I can take him out holding him though he wriggles a lot and I would be worried about dropping him lol I can give it a go though, the ladies at the site office wanted to meet him.


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> I've got a 12 week staffy pup and she likes to bite. She's getting better but still bites occasionally.
> Every time she bites, I have a coke can with a few pebbles in and shake it. It shocks her in to stopping. I use it for other things she does that I don't like too. It has worked to help train my other 2 staffs too. If she comes over and doesn't bite she gets a treat and praised and now she only tries to bite me a few times a week.
> She was allowed out for the first time on friday and getting her tired helps to, I think it's more the mental stimulation than exercise what does it.
> With training I started by making he wait for her meals. I would put her food down, tell her to wait and as soon as she went for it I'd pick it up. I didn't take her long to learn to wait and now when I put her food down she wont go near it until I tell her she can.
> ...


I've been doing that with his food cos I don't want him to be food aggressive  will definitely carry on then!

I can't eat when he's out of his crate though he goes mad lol I get the feeling he's been allowed to get away with everything at the breeders house!


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Oh and by a lure, I mean a lure as in 'lure' as in training lure?
> 
> As in you use your hand to show them the position you want them to be in and then treat when they are.
> 
> ...


Oh I see what you mean! I have tried that, but he still goes for my hand, or face if I am bent down lol I think I'm going to have to muster up all the patience I have and persist


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

What's his routine? From first thing in the morning to last thing at night?

If you don't want to carry him, you can get slings to put pups in.

If he's going for your hand with the treat in then the first thing I'd teach him is 'off'. Get some thick gardening gloves to wear, show him you have a treat in your hand then when he tries to get it, close your hand, he will paw and bite to try and get it but just ignore him, he will give up! The second he does, release the treat. Keep repeating this in short training sessions then once he knows what to do, you can add a verbal command like 'off'.

ETA: Have a read of this - http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf - he's a bit dramatic but there's lots of good stuff in there


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

I've just given him a frozen carrot to eat which seems to calm him down, at least he is biting the carrot and not me lol

Usually he wakes me up at around 4am to tell me he needs the toilet, then he goes back in his crate for a couple of hours until I get up at 6am to give him his breakfast, clean his crate, play with him for a bit and get ready for work, then he goes back in his crate when I leave for work around 7:30am. My fiancé deals with him during the day, letting him out to wee during the day and giving him his lunch around 12, then back to the crate until around 3pm (my fiancé works nights) I come home from work about 5pm and give him his tea, and he goes to bed between 9pm and 10pm depending on if he is sleepy.

Right now he is running around like a maniac barking his head off and biting everything in sight including me, and if I tell him no it makes him worse!


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

I figured maybe he's sleepy so I've put him to bed early, not punishing him, I was nice about it and told him night night lol 

I tried the treat in hand thing but he doesn't know 'sit' yet, or anything in fact, and he jumps, tries to climb up my leg etc, he won't keep still for me to be able to train him properly. I'm not giving up though, just wish the training classes weren't so far away!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sarah Jayne said:


> I figured maybe he's sleepy so I've put him to bed early, not punishing him, I was nice about it and told him night night lol
> 
> I tried the treat in hand thing but he doesn't know 'sit' yet, or anything in fact, and he jumps, tries to climb up my leg etc, he won't keep still for me to be able to train him properly. I'm not giving up though, just wish the training classes weren't so far away!


My JRT was very bitey when she was a puppy, she wasn't interested in training either.

All I can say is perseverance will pay off, I was firm with her without being mean. He is a puppy who doesn't know his boundaries yet. A lot of new puppy owners go through this stage.

I expect once he starts going for walks and starts his training it will benefit him no end


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes that is what I am hoping, roll on Friday!! He's only started biting since a couple of days ago, before that he would just play with his toys lol

Anyone got any suggestions what I could stuff his kong with to get him to bite something else?


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sarah Jayne said:


> I figured maybe he's sleepy so I've put him to bed early, not punishing him, I was nice about it and told him night night lol
> 
> I tried the treat in hand thing but he doesn't know 'sit' yet, or anything in fact, and he jumps, tries to climb up my leg etc, he won't keep still for me to be able to train him properly. I'm not giving up though, just wish the training classes weren't so far away!


He doesn't need to know sit or anything to learn 'off', if he climbs up your legs, try sitting cross legged on the floor and do it 

As for Kong stuffing, there's loads you can do from just his own food to mashed up banana, natural yoghurt, bits of fruit or veg (no grapes, raisins or onions!), a bit of peanut butter, a combination of all the above then freeze. Google Kong stuffing for more ideas 

ETA: Does your OH have play sessions with him? Also you both need to sit down and make sure you're both doing things in the same way so he doesn't get confused, consistency is the key!


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

If I sit on the floor when he's going mad like that he goes for my face

I don't know what my OH does with him, when he is working he doesn't have much time between getting up and going to work, he plays with him with his toys as far as I know. I've told him what he needs to do when he bites, all he has to do is shout no at him and he stops, doesn't work for me though lol

I think he's just been left to do what he likes at the breeders house, she didn't know where he was when we went to pick him up and had to look round her house for him. He's not used to rules, he's learning fast with his toilet training, just hope he can learn fast with this too!


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I've just briefly read through your problem and I really think you have a little fire cracker at the moment. Some pups are more lively than others and some more bitey and some are more shy or in your face than others (same as us really).

I think you have the issue where your OH works nights so when pup is awake during the day he's not able to let off as much steam as he could and so each time he is let out he's full on giddy but he's back in the crate or left alone before he's ready to go. This situation in turn may also be changing his body clock because when you come home its as if its morning to him. It may be that you need family members to come in during the day, or help "babysit" him at their house just to help establish a few boundaries.

Biting wise I think it really stems to having too much isolation time. Pups need stimulation and repetition to learn. Check that OH is doing the same as you.
If biting, its a firm no or a sharp yelp by you (as if a pup) and usually that gets their attention, I'd distract him at this point with something else, maybe a toy so that he knows its ok to bite toys, but not you or other things you wish to exclude.

I think it will also get better when he gets to go out the front door as it'll tire him out some more.


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

bluegirl said:


> I've just briefly read through your problem and I really think you have a little fire cracker at the moment. Some pups are more lively than others and some more bitey and some are more shy or in your face than others (same as us really).
> 
> I think you have the issue where your OH works nights so when pup is awake during the day he's not able to let off as much steam as he could and so each time he is let out he's full on giddy but he's back in the crate or left alone before he's ready to go. This situation in turn may also be changing his body clock because when you come home its as if its morning to him. It may be that you need family members to come in during the day, or help "babysit" him at their house just to help establish a few boundaries.
> 
> ...


He spends a lot of time asleep anyway, regardless of whether he is in his crate or not, so I'm not sure that is a problem.

I've been trying to teach him to sit today, and apart from him getting incredibly over excited when he could smell the treat in my hand, it seemed to be working.

I took him with me in the car this morning to pick my OH up from work, don't think he liked it very much but i am going to try to get him
In the car as much as possible.

I have no family down here, so nobody can come over.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

If I had a puppy I'd have them out socialising from the minute I got it. 

Poor socialisation is one of the biggest behavioural problems in dogs. 6-12 weeks is the key socialisation period. You've already lost out on 4 weeks. 

By all means be careful but I have never heard of a puppy getting sick on here through a disease before vaccination but look how many threads there are on behavioural problems. 

I am a volunteer for a staffy rescue and I cannot emphasise the importance of socialisation in the 12 wk window. 

Ditch this ridiculous idea and get your puppy out! 

Nb: you are not ridiculous but this idea of not socialising before the vacc is madness!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Use this link for a structured approach to socialising your puppy

The Puppy Plan


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...pups-dogs-vs-risk-contagion-cost-benefit.html

This is a sticky at the top of the page


----------



## sim1 (May 19, 2012)

hi you are doing everything right by the way ! when you next visit pets at home ask them for some pet corrector spray !! this is fantastic stuff and works ! i train puppies and i use this in my classes for unwanted behaviour. your puppy is acting out behaviour he has been allowed to get away with befor and alot of it is for attention. remember to a puppy negative attention is still attention. you can also use a lead or line on him which means that as soon as he starts and unwanted behaviour you can pick up the line and remove him safely from the room for a short time then allow him back in but you must be consistant with what ever you do . do not send him to his bed if he is naughty as going to bed should be a good place not a plase for punishment as this will confuse him. hope this helps


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> If I had a puppy I'd have them out socialising from the minute I got it.
> 
> Poor socialisation is one of the biggest behavioural problems in dogs. 6-12 weeks is the key socialisation period. You've already lost out on 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah what this lady said :smile:

Socialisation socialisation socialisation, puppy needs to go out and about everywhere, meeting as many people and seeing as many new things as possible

All of these will tire him out, stimluate the brain and reduce nipping behaviors.

My puppies was called croc dog when he was a baby and he particularly would like to fly at your face, it is normal puppy behaviour and it will pass, just be consistent.
I have always immedicately given the puppy something they are allowed to chew on like a soft toy


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Yeah what this lady said :smile:
> 
> Socialisation socialisation socialisation, puppy needs to go out and about everywhere, meeting as many people and seeing as many new things as possible
> 
> ...


Staffies in particular need the early socialisation with dogs as they are more prone to DA than lots of other breeds


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

goodvic2 said:


> If I had a puppy I'd have them out socialising from the minute I got it.
> 
> Poor socialisation is one of the biggest behavioural problems in dogs. 6-12 weeks is the key socialisation period. You've already lost out on 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. I can tell you from experience that it is no fun at all to live with a dog who wasn't socialised properly as a puppy and has serious problems stemming from it. I would be taking him out and about and getting him used to all the things he'll be expected to deal with in every day life now while he's still young enough that it's easily done.


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

How have I missed out on 4 weeks when I have only had him 1 week?!

I can't take him for a walk, he isn't allowed on the ground until Friday. I took him out carrying him but there is nobody around here, as I said before, it is mostly a building site.

I have no family down here and very few friends, so I can't take him to meet them.

I am trying with him, but I don't know how I'm meant to make any progress when everything that has been suggested just aggrevates him more


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Also people keep saying about giving him a toy to chew on, it works for about 3 seconds then he goes back to biting me, it can go on for an hour or more, how am I ever meant to have any nice play time with him


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Drive puppy to your nearest supermarket and just sit outside with him
That is socialisation


Drive puppy to the car park of your nearest country park and sit on the benchs
that is socialisation


Carry puppy in your arms outside the local schools at kicking out time (if its not half term your way)

Find our where your nearest pets at home store is and take him there and carry/walk him around the store


Good vic didnt mean YOU as in YOU, the puppies most important socialisation window is 6-12 weeks, your puppy is already 10 weeks so only has two of those weeks left

The risk to your puppy of catching a disease is small compared to the risk of temperament problems from non socialisation.


Please read the links in posts above, they are very helpful links on bringing up a puppy.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Firstly socialisation isn't always about meeting people, places are just as important and if he is going to be walking about out there when he is walking, then it's good for him to see it before hand. 

We are not saying this to be harsh or for our own good, we are saying this because we know how important it is! 

You just have to be consistent with the training and it does get better... but like I've said before (Or I should have ) you need to put all the effort in, in these first few weeks as they pay dividends in the end. Merlin is 18 weeks and I am already starting to notice it. 

Also with the toys to chew on, if his not interested try something else - throw the toy, play with it, with him, or put him in a crate/room for him to calm down. Even when playing act calmly. If you get over excited he will too. 

Also the car journeys will get better it just takes practice, but I'd try taking him places to socialise him - we took Merlin everywhere we could and ate up any attention he got to socialise him. We literally took him wherever dogs were allowed...


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Just to give you some ideas this is where we took Merlin (although I know some of this may not be available)

London Marathon
Dog Fun Family Shows
Train Station
Open my door and sat there with him
Sainsburys
Went to visit family (almost 2 hour drive) to get him to meet everyone
Pub
Woods (carrying him) 
Around the town
Waiting outside shops while OH went in
Puppy Classes (once he had jabs)

The list goes on but these are the main ones


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you saying I should let him on the ground? Because he has his 2nd jab a week ago tomorrow and there is nothing I would like more than to be able to let him on the ground.

I've only just moved to this area, I have no idea where there are any schools lol I did let the local kids pet him when I took him for a carry walk earlier, they were playing outside my house. Taking him to pet shops is no problem, I want to get him some nylabone toys and an Ezydog leash to match his harness  its hard to carry him and shop though lol he is quite big, so if I could let him on the ground I would much prefer that!

I want to take him to puppy parties to meet other puppies, I want him to be able to mix with other dogs. My local vets does them but I figured they wouldn't be open bank holidays so I haven't called them yet.

I've given him a couple of frozen carrots to chew on in the past couple of days he seems to really like them! Are there any puppy teething toys that are freeze able?


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is said crazy puppy...

When we got him just over a week ago










Worn out from playing










Keeping me company on the sofa










80% of the time he's sleeping, he's mostly very well behaved, just has his mental hour lol


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Sarah Jayne said:


> Are you saying I should let him on the ground? Because he has his 2nd jab a week ago tomorrow and there is nothing I would like more than to be able to let him on the ground.
> 
> I've only just moved to this area, I have no idea where there are any schools lol I did let the local kids pet him when I took him for a carry walk earlier, they were playing outside my house. Taking him to pet shops is no problem, I want to get him some nylabone toys and an Ezydog leash to match his harness  its hard to carry him and shop though lol he is quite big, so if I could let him on the ground I would much prefer that!
> 
> ...


I waited three days to take Merlin for walks. You can take them for walks, but I would be careful not to do too much walking 5 minutes per month of his lift for on-lead walking. Off lead differs slightly. I also would let him off lead as soon as possible first walk is possible. The sooner you do it the quicker you can work on the recall before he gets too confident and goes too far.

With Merlin for teething, I got him lots of rawhide, a stag bar, dipped a toy in a soup/broff and froze it. Frozen apples are good, even better de-corred with peanut butter in (not my idea, I got it from here!) and also another good thing when teeth start coming out is an old tea towel so he an sort of pull them out...


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

I may have to take him out tomorrow, I want him to be able to do proper doggy things! Trip to pets at home and jolleys tomorrow then 

I'm guessing he is teething as he wants to chew everything and he is really gentle with the frozen carrots and really takes his time and it calms him a bit


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cute puppy 

You could try putting him in a bag of some sort 
This is me carrying around Rhodesian Ridgeback and Golden retriever puppies 









I saw a woman once at a country fair carrying around a Great Dane pup!! In a bag for life, I dunno how she managed it


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol there is absolutely no way he would let me do that!

He was ok with being carried when I took him out earlier


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

You can send him to me  he's gorgeous! :001_wub:

ETA: All puppies will have a mad hour  maybe you could make a flirtpole type thing, like a big cat toy, a pole then some string with a toy tied to the end that you can trail along the floor and play with him like you would a cat during his mad moments, that way you can get a bit of distance from him and get him to go after the toy instead of you!  When he gets a bit older they're good for working on impulse control too.


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

I took him to pets at home this morning cos I had a few bits I needed to get and he absolutely loved it! He met lots of people and a couple of other puppies. I also got him a nylabone teething toy which he absolutely loves and was chewing for ages when we got home and then he fell asleep lol I got some of the corrector spray too for when he's being really naughty.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sarah Jayne said:


> I took him to pets at home this morning cos I had a few bits I needed to get and he absolutely loved it! He met lots of people and a couple of other puppies. I also got him a nylabone teething toy which he absolutely loves and was chewing for ages when we got home and then he fell asleep lol I got some of the corrector spray too for when he's being really naughty.


See, a bit of adventure and he's worn out


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah he loved it! He only just woke up lol


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Very cute puppy
> 
> You could try putting him in a bag of some sort
> This is me carrying around Rhodesian Ridgeback and Golden retriever puppies
> ...


Haha! Love that picture!

xxx


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I carry our 11 week old pup with me when i walk our older dog so she gets to see a lot and meet people.

Your very first post could have been written by me.. we have a cockapoo and the cocker madness is up there with the staffies!!

It is such hard work and doesnt feel like your getting anywhere when you read threads about perfect pups, we use the same method as whippetamy gently holding her mouth when she gets what i call nasty bitey, she is the same shows teeth and snarls.. but she is a baby pushing her boundaries.

Try some basic training and just a small bit a day it took zelda 4 days to get sit and down and its hard when they just wanna leap at your face.. i too have had blood drawn on my face and legs and hands etc etc

when we eat on the sofa she will take a running jump to get to you, she is learning though if she sits nicely she might get something or she is put in her crate with a stag bar or treat whilst we are out.

I know how you feel and im sure your wondering what the hell you have done and when will he calm down lol.. im the same but i love her like you do him.. feel free to pm me. x x x


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Well he has decided he wants to go for a drag not a walk now lol and he doesn't like his harness very much, but getting there!

I really want him to socialise with other dogs, but there aren't any really near us and we live next to an industrial site so no parks or anything.

Can anyone suggest where to find out about puppy parties? cos my vets have stopped doing them 

We tried to introduce him to Lexi, my fiance's brother's 3 year old female staffy, but he kept biting her face (playing) and she was less than impressed and Rob (fiance's brother) was holding her back by her lead so she couldn't tell him off. He was worried she would go for him properly.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You seem to have a baby version of my dog- GORGEOUS- although mine is a cross, and a rescue, who i got at approx 1 year old, with the biting issues you have- its not funny when they are fully grown. 

I used to scream arghhhhhhhhhhhhh at him- like he had stabbed me, like I was going to die- not a little yelp, they do not listen. Then either remove myself or him from the room- no eye contact, no talking no nothing, for 5 mins, let him back in and repeat EVERY SINGLE TIME HIS TEETH MADE CONTACT- yes its a pain in the butt, yes it ruins your TV watching but yes they learn!!

Or you get a book such as the Culture clash by Jean Donaldson and you teach Bite inhibition.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get this pup in the car/ on a bus and take it to as many places as is humanly possible! You'll be so glad you did when he is older.


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine definitely isn't a cross I have his pedigree papers 

I do take him in the car, but as I am new to the area I am limited with where I can go. I have taken him to Pets at Home a couple of times.

He is registered for the puppy party at the vets (apparently they do still do them I called them at lunch time) they will call me when they have arranged the next one. His puppy classes start on 6th July but we booked a trip away that weekend before we got him, so he is missing the first class, the lady said it isn't a problem they don't do much the first week anyway. He has to go stay with my fiance's brother that weekend though, as we can't take him where we are going and kennels are not an option until he is older. That is why we need him and Lexi to get along.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont worry was not questioning his pedigree- just he looks like my boy!!


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

I didn't think you were don't worry 

People keep asking me if he's a boxer!


----------



## Sarah Jayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely not a boxer


----------



## Lisabeno83 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi Sarah Jane, I know this is obviously a long time after your difficulties but I was just wondering how this turned out with your dog and if there was anything in particular that worked? Your description of your puppies behaviours are the exact same that I am going through with my 10 week old Staffy at the moment!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Lisabeno83 said:


> Hi Sarah Jane, I know this is obviously a long time after your difficulties but I was just wondering how this turned out with your dog and if there was anything in particular that worked? Your description of your puppies behaviours are the exact same that I am going through with my 10 week old Staffy at the moment!


This is such an old thread, it's usually recommended to start a new one. However, biting in puppies is perfectly normal. I haven't read the replies from 7 years ago but my take on it is this. This is just an extension of the boisterous play he had with his littermates but he needs to learn this is not how to play with humans. Some people find a sharp 'ouch' works but it can just ramp up the excitement. Some people find putting a toy in the dog's mouth works, others find the puppy is still more interested in nipping hands. My preferred method is to teach him that teeth on skin equals end of fun. So as soon as he makes contact, walk out of the room for a few moments. As long as the whole family is consistent - do it immediately and do it every time - he will learn. You could use a house line to draw him away, which keeps your hands both out of reach and also keeps hands for only good things.


----------



## OwnedByTerrierists (Sep 3, 2018)

Dottie was a horrible puppy, not interested in people particularly despite being socialised from a young age and very very bitey, the worst we have ever had. 
If she was particularly bad I would pick her up and pop her in the bathroom (not much to chew in there) for about 30 seconds then let her out and play with her with a toy she did learn that biting meant the fun stopped, to some extent but I think it's a stage with puppies you just have do ride out. 
She's 3.5 now and has a great temperament, loves people and only bites gently in play. They do get better, puppies are cute but they are bloody hard work!


----------

